# ansomone vs hygetropin



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

I can no longer get hold of any jins blue tops anymore but was offered hygetropin or ansomone. I'm 12 weeks into my gh cycle I know that they are both 191aa but which one would be best to choose to continue my cycle? I'm not mentioning prices but the ansomone is far cheaper


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Never used ansomone, but iu for iu, I found hyges to be better than blues.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my opinion hyge is better iu for iu than any other chinese GH


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> in my opinion hyge is better iu for iu than any other chinese GH


Did you find that you could run less on the hyge and get simular results compared to ansomone? What about sides effects between the two?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i could run less as i said iu for iu it was better, sides are irrelavant as the longer you use GH the less sides you get i have been running it for 2yrs so the sides are non existant.

just to mention Sides do not determine how genuine the GH is it is a sign that you have used to much to soon...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm loving the hygetropin. Agree with the above. Try 4ius EOD to start and then work your way up if you need to. I'm currently doing 4ius ED with good results.

J


----------



## Dave W (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Guys mite be new to this site but i have tried both products and have had better results with hygetropin than ansomone. Its better value for money.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

supercell said:


> I'm loving the hygetropin. Agree with the above. Try 4ius EOD to start and then work your way up if you need to. I'm currently doing 4ius ED with good results.
> 
> J


Hi James,

Hope you are well, was good to see you backstage at the Portsmouth.

Just a quickie? How do you take the 4ius? Morning and night or before and after workout (2iu's each jab?).

Cheers Mate.

Zak.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

As for price. I found Hyge to be cheaper, considering it is 200iu's.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i though ansamone was not as good as time went on

never done hyge but heard good things


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i wouldnt give ansomone to my pitbulls , the end


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ansamone is as good as most imo. I use hyge as it is better priced and more readily available....


----------

